# Pass Around - MGG Railshot (Spanish Shooter)



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

K guys, I have been have SO much fun in the past three days with these Spanish shooters made from banister brackets that I decided that everyone should have the chance.

I've crafted a budget one out of 3/4" Birch plywood, a cork insert for a thumb pad and nylon thumb screws. It's loaded up with 1/8" amber tubes, kangaroo tabs and a kangaroo pouch. This is set up for BB's (.177) since it's a bit colder than usual in most parts.

It is exclusively left hand hold.

























This pass around will work like this...we are going to limit this to* 15 people*, not limited to anywhere in the world, but we'll have to do some organizing as to what order it will be sent to. If you have a problem with international shipping POTENTIALLY being on your plate...you shouldn't sign up.

*Keep it for a week and then pass it along, that should take us into late winter! *

When you are done with the RailShot, please sign it, be mindful of others signatures as the space is limited but it'll be fun!

So...start the list:

1. Name - location

2. Name - location

Thanks SSF and Happy Holidays!

-Metro/Eric

(here's some bonus footage of me shooting one)


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

1. Todd Ransom Iowa U.S.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool concept, Metro!!! Did you autograph it already??


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

This is freakin awesome! I hope more people do this! It's a cool way to get feedback on a new design. Plus it's fun!

1) Matt Neyman
2) Charlotte, NC


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I would love to try this one out!

3) Shane Miller - Natchitoches, LA


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

devils son in law said:


> Cool concept, Metro!!! Did you autograph it already??


The skull isn't enough?


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Eric, Sign me up 

Shawn Whitehead

Chilliwack BC


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I had the wife sew my Metro skellican head patch on my hat last nite. Wore it to work today, as a matter of fact!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

6. I think? I'd love to try it! Mike Brooks - MD


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I need to expand my scope of shooters to include this type.

I wanna to give it a go;

7. Ray Bazonski

Lawrenceville, GA USA


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I would love to give it a try

William Leven

Lancaster, CA USA


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Love this idea. 
Clint Barkhuizen 
Bristol UK


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Love to try this! 
Tate Holladay- Colorado


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll collate the patrons so far when I get to a computer. Looking forward to having this guy go out into the world.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

1. Graywolf - Todd Ransom - IA, USA

2. You'llshootyoureyeout - Matt Neyman, Charlotte, NC, USA

3. TSM- Shane Miller - Natchitoches, LA, USA

4. Shale0007 - Shawn Whitehead, Chilliwack, BC, CDN

5. Devil's Son in Law?

6. BROOKS - Mike Brooks - MD, USA

7. Rayshot - Ray Bazonski, Lawrenceville, GA USA

8. wll - William Leven, Lancaster, CA USA

9. Barky BowClint Barkhuizen, Bristol UK

10. Stinger - Tate Holladay- Colorado

Only 5 spots left!!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

This is a cool idea, maybe even include a pen or something for the signatures so they are uniform.

Ill pass though, im to green to be in the 15 chosen ones


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes please

Nathan Masters, North Carolina


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't think I'm in, Metro. I'm forced to shoot indoors now and have a few cattys that I've yet to master. I don't want to be a delay in letting some of the seasoned vets get their hands on it.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Metro. 
Johnkrakatoa has made a valid point, although I think that this is a fantastic idea and I would very much like to be a part of it. I think that there are a lot of people who are of much higher calibre than I am who may want to add their experienced opinion to your shooter. If you would prefer I will gladly step aside for someone who is more experienced. Keep this in mind when you make your final decision. 
Thanks Metro. 
Clint


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

1. Graywolf - Todd Ransom - IA, USA

2. You'llshootyoureyeout - Matt Neyman, Charlotte, NC, USA

3. TSM- Shane Miller - Natchitoches, LA, USA

4. Shale0007 - Shawn Whitehead, Chilliwack, BC, CDN

5. Devil's Son in Law?

6. BROOKS - Mike Brooks - MD, USA

7. Rayshot - Ray Bazonski, Lawrenceville, GA USA

8. wll - William Leven, Lancaster, CA USA

9. Barky BowClint Barkhuizen, Bristol UK

10. Stinger - Tate Holladay- Colorado

11. Flippinout - Nathan Masters - NC, USA



devils son in law said:


> I don't think I'm in, Metro. I'm forced to shoot indoors now and have a few cattys that I've yet to master. I don't want to be a delay in letting some of the seasoned vets get their hands on it.


The point is not to master, but to get exposure to another style, doesn't matter if you like it or hate or LOVE it. It also doesn't matter about the calibre of shooter. I just wanted to share with the community abroad and short of giving away slingshots to everyone I know..this is a unique enough one to pass around 



Barky Bow said:


> Hi Metro.
> Johnkrakatoa has made a valid point, although I think that this is a fantastic idea and I would very much like to be a part of it. I think that there are a lot of people who are of much higher calibre than I am who may want to add their experienced opinion to your shooter. If you would prefer I will gladly step aside for someone who is more experienced. Keep this in mind when you make your final decision.
> Thanks Metro.
> Clint


Again, experience is null. I had NO experience with Spanish shooters before making this, this is HOW you get experience.


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree with Eric, even though i have limited comments in this forum  I very much have a LOVE for this hobby and have enjoyed every minute of it over the last couple years that I have been building and shooting slingshots. WE are all individuals and we can ALL enjoy this opportunity that Eric is providing and provide feedback / give an opinion 

~Shawn


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good deal, metro! What a cool thing to do with a cool sling! I'm with you on the experience thing, too; this is a PERFECT opportunity to expand upon one's skills with a unique design...The only reason I'm reluctant to join, is that I don't think I'd want to give it up when the time came 

...are you thinking of adding this model to your line-up, by chance? If so, I'd order one (with or without a test drive)...


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

shale0007 said:


> I agree with Eric, even though i have limited comments in this forum  I very much have a LOVE for this hobby and have enjoyed every minute of it over the last couple years that I have been building and shooting slingshots. WE are all individuals and we can ALL enjoy this opportunity that Eric is providing and provide feedback / give an opinion
> 
> ~Shawn


Besides...it's not like it's a competition...yet


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Sweet!!!!
I am once again astounded by the way people on this forum do things. I am humbled and honoured. Thanks Eric.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Good deal, metro! What a cool thing to do with a cool sling! I'm with you on the experience thing, too; this is a PERFECT opportunity to expand upon one's skills with a unique design...The only reason I'm reluctant to join, is that I don't think I'd want to give it up when the time came
> 
> ...are you thinking of adding this model to your line-up, by chance? If so, I'd order one (with or without a test drive)...


I am totally going to make more. I just need to find an easier way to make that grip plate. It's a bear to make that tiny plate but I think if I was to make MORE of them, I would just run a strip of material through the table saw and get that dado slot worked out instead of hand sawing and chiselling. Another option is to run a router with a round bit so a channel is created, this is more likely a better option.

I do love this design and I've nailed down the dimensions so that all the details line up so well it's scary. I never intended for the skull plate and the thumb grip hole to line up, but when I was drilling out the pocket for the cork insert and then flipped it over to drill the pocket for the skull plate, the point of the Fortsner bit lined up...scary.

4.5" wide grip/fork plate with a 3" fork gap seems wide, but it's actually very comfortable.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...well keep us posted when you do; I've been wanting an example of your stuff for a while, & this would be ideal!

If you're still needing a guinea pig, I'll be down, but I'd still rather let some of the others a chance at it first  Thanks, man...you're a gent!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...well keep us posted when you do; I've been wanting an example of your stuff for a while, & this would be ideal!
> 
> If you're still needing a guinea pig, I'll be down, but I'd still rather let some of the others a chance at it first  Thanks, man...you're a gent!


Why not sign up for it? It's gotta go to the midwest anyways!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I think the idea of a pass around competition is super cool.

Please don't think I'm suggesting that Eric does this!

He is more than generous to share his shooter with us.

But if this pass around works out I think I would like to try it with a twist. Everyone has one week to video their best attempt at a given target and range. The winner gets to keep the shooter! From a marketing prospective I think it's smart. A bunch of people get to check out the new shooter and a bunch more will see their reviews. Plus it might encourage more people to post shooting videos and compete for badges. I keep meaning to but always seem to put it off.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I think the idea of a pass around competition is super cool.
> 
> Please don't think I'm suggesting that Eric does this!
> 
> ...


I could totally be down for something like that! Logistically, there'd be some things to work out, but definitely doable.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ...well keep us posted when you do; I've been wanting an example of your stuff for a while, & this would be ideal!
> ...


...I'm in New York, brother...halfway between Buffalo & Niagara Falls


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


What i am trying to say...it's gotta go south and back up and over....so why not have it go up to NY!



you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I think the idea of a pass around competition is super cool.
> 
> Please don't think I'm suggesting that Eric does this!
> 
> ...


Done and done, if you have a youtube channel, make it so!



TSM said:


> I could totally be down for something like that! Logistically, there'd be some things to work out, but definitely doable.


Three words: Earl Grey, hot.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, not a man for semantics, eh? Alrighty then, I'm in...

Tentacle Toast, Buffalo, NY


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

1. Graywolf - Todd Ransom - IA, USA

2. You'llshootyoureyeout - Matt Neyman, Charlotte, NC, USA

3. TSM- Shane Miller - Natchitoches, LA, USA

4. Shale0007 - Shawn Whitehead, Chilliwack, BC, CDN

5. Devil's Son in Law?

6. BROOKS - Mike Brooks - MD, USA

7. Rayshot - Ray Bazonski, Lawrenceville, GA USA

8. wll - William Leven, Lancaster, CA USA

9. Barky BowClint Barkhuizen, Bristol UK

10. Stinger - Tate Holladay- Colorado

11. Flippinout - Nathan Masters - NC, USA

12. Tentacle Toast, Buffalo, NY USA


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd love a go with that if it comes to the UK, can I be in?


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

The way people do things on this forum is brilliant, whether I can be in or not I think you're doing an amazing thing.

Atb


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

You guys just wait until I get my LEFT HANDED lawyer nippin at your tails! This is such a Righthandedist thing to do and we leftys have been putting up with this garbage for far too long!!

Its a real neat thing to be doing but it would have been a waste of a slot sending to this lefty. I would have cut some checkering into it.

Once the route is figured out you should calculate the round trip distance the slingshot will have on it when home.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

1Wally said:


> I'd love a go with that if it comes to the UK, can I be in?


Barky Bow signed up for it, he's in Bristol so it'll go overseas for sure.

-Eric


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

C'mon guys! three more participants this is off the races!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hmmm...okay then. I ve never shot a Spanish style, or held...im in if I can  exciting!

13- JohnKrakatoa - Slovak republic

A competition would be awesome.


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Me too if possible.

1Wally - Lee Wallis - Wakefield, UK


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

Put me down if it is not too late.

Amado "Milo" Meraz

Turlock CA


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

1. Graywolf - Todd Ransom - IA, USA

2. You'llshootyoureyeout - Matt Neyman, Charlotte, NC, USA

3. TSM- Shane Miller - Natchitoches, LA, USA

4. Shale0007 - Shawn Whitehead, Chilliwack, BC, CDN

5. Devil's Son in Law?

6. BROOKS - Mike Brooks - MD, USA

7. Rayshot - Ray Bazonski, Lawrenceville, GA USA

8. wll - William Leven, Lancaster, CA USA

9. Barky BowClint Barkhuizen, Bristol UK

10. Stinger - Tate Holladay- Colorado

11. Flippinout - Nathan Masters - NC, USA

12. Tentacle Toast, Buffalo, NY USA

13. JohnKrakatoa - Slovak republic

14. 1Wally - Lee Wallis - Wakefield, UK

15. Tacnak - Amado "Milo" Meraz - Turlock CA, USA

I'll collate a travel list, we'll start in Canada (British Columbia) and then work out way down California, over to SC, then back up the midwest, the over the west cost, a trip over to the Slovak Repub, then a jaunt to the UK before finally making it back down to here.

Stay tuned for more instructions 

Thanks folks!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

maybe some visit in Germany ?

if so i am in for it

cheers


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Awww, man....this is part of the reason I was reluctant; Leon deserves a shot (or hundred) with this...there's already a solid US tour, I'll gladly switch with him...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Awww, man....this is part of the reason I was reluctant; Leon deserves a shot (or hundred) with this...there's already a solid US tour, I'll gladly switch with him...


Class move boss. Dap.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Awww, man....this is part of the reason I was reluctant; Leon deserves a shot (or hundred) with this...there's already a solid US tour, I'll gladly switch with him...


Done and done my friend.



leon13 said:


> maybe some visit in Germany ?
> 
> if so i am in for it
> 
> cheers


Coach says your in.

1. Graywolf - Todd Ransom - IA, USA

2. You'llshootyoureyeout - Matt Neyman, Charlotte, NC, USA

3. TSM- Shane Miller - Natchitoches, LA, USA

4. Shale0007 - Shawn Whitehead, Chilliwack, BC, CDN

5. Devil's Son in Law?

6. BROOKS - Mike Brooks - MD, USA

7. Rayshot - Ray Bazonski, Lawrenceville, GA USA

8. wll - William Leven, Lancaster, CA USA

9. Barky BowClint Barkhuizen, Bristol UK

10. Stinger - Tate Holladay- Colorado

11. Flippinout - Nathan Masters - NC, USA

12. Leon13 - Hamburg, Germany

13. JohnKrakatoa - Slovak republic

14. 1Wally - Lee Wallis - Wakefield, UK

15. Tacnak - Amado "Milo" Meraz - Turlock CA, USA


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

"Double T" you sir are a gentleman. Magnanimous to a fault. Bravo my friend.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

OK guys...this is how it's going to go...please copy this list down and keep track of your mailing partener. Barky Bow has gracious offered to be the anchor for the Railshot's travel, so he will be the last on the list.

This SEEMS to be the most logical order according to my skewed sense of geography. Unfortunately, BROOKS you are stuck with international shipping to JohnKrakatoa. I'll send out a light Sharpie marker so you guys can sign it as well.


Shale 00007 - BC Canada
Stinger - Colorado 
Wll - California
Tacnak - California
TSM - California
Flippin - N. Carolina
You'llshootyoureyeout - N. Carolina
Rayshot - Georgia
Devil's Son in Law - Michigan
Graywolf - Iowa
Brooks - Maryland (International shipping)
JohnKrakatoa - Slovak Repub
Leon13 - Germany
1Wally - UK
Barky Bow - UK
Metro - Central Canada!

Let's make this fun, exciting and a chance to learn a new skill. The bands are set up for .117 bbs and 1/4" SB, let's play a game of *how many shots you can nail a beer/soda can in a ROW consecutive at 20 ft. Highest number gets the slingshot. *

*You have ONE week to get the sling, practice and shoot the video, then move it on to the next participant. *

Post it to youtube and call it the *Metro Grade Railshot Travelling slingshot challenge, *I am so excited about this!!!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Dude you have started something that I can see becoming a popular form of getting honest feedback from a bunch of lunatics with a slingshot ha ha ha. 
Keep the innovation going bud!!!!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Very innovative!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Wait! Am I sandwiched between two of the best shooters on the planet?!? Awesome, no pressure.

Thanks Metro! This rules!!! Time to get my camera out.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

The only thing that I can see becoming a bit of a nuisance is the post times. Please remember guys that it takes postman pat time to get the biscuit tin from state to state in the USA and to get it to Europe and beyond is a whole new set of times. If I may add a suggestion can the sender keep in touch with the recipient, so as to avoid misunderstandings. 
Just my 2p 
Clint


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Metro...

With all the hours you put into looking for the right parts, planning, designing, and building this innovative slingshot, I applaud you for being so generous to pass it around like this.

I hope some great ideas for refinement come from the users! A video of use from some of them would sure be nice too.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Sweeet ! A challenge too! Omg..i have to get some bbs or 1/4" sb...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Awww, man....this is part of the reason I was reluctant; Leon deserves a shot (or hundred) with this...there's already a solid US tour, I'll gladly switch with him...


oh gosh !!! Tentacle Toast

You are so generous thats so cool !

I feel really humbled,I didn't expect that

Thanks so much for giving me your place.

cheers


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

No problemo on the international shipping.


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh my. . . what could this be


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

shale0007 said:


> oh my. . . what could this be


That box is going to get so gnarly! I can't wait!!!

Be sure to use the fine tip end of that pen to sign it Shale!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

This must be the most travelled longest distance game of pass the parcel I have ever played ha ha ha ha, very exciting!!!


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

yep, fine tip for sure  i will get it signed before it leaves


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm so danged excited I can't believe it!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> OK guys...this is how it's going to go...please copy this list down and keep track of your mailing partener. Barky Bow has gracious offered to be the anchor for the Railshot's travel, so he will be the last on the list.
> 
> This SEEMS to be the most logical order according to my skewed sense of geography. Unfortunately, BROOKS you are stuck with international shipping to JohnKrakatoa. I'll send out a light Sharpie marker so you guys can sign it as well.
> 
> ...


As much as I'd love to live in California, I'm down in Louisiana. Do you want me switch places with somebody? I'm good either way.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

TSM said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > OK guys...this is how it's going to go...please copy this list down and keep track of your mailing partener. Barky Bow has gracious offered to be the anchor for the Railshot's travel, so he will be the last on the list.
> ...


Oops. well...it's actually fine where you are in the line up, since it's gotta go through you before heading to Georgia to Ray. It's actually perfect. As long as Tacnak is aware and you guys chat.


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm good. No problem sending it to Louisiana. I did have a question about our reviews. Should we come up with a format for all of us to follow or just do what you want. I'm just thinking about consistantcy. I was thinking we can answer a few questions and then do our own review. I was think something like...

1. Years of experience with slingshots?

2. Preferred shooting style.

2. Prior experience with a spanish shooter?

3. Weather conditions on the day you tested?

4.....

This is what came to mind, but we can use something different. What do you guys think?

Milo


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Tacnak said:


> I'm good. No problem sending it to Louisiana. I did have a question about our reviews. Should we come up with a format for all of us to follow or just do what you want. I'm just thinking about consistantcy. I was thinking we can answer a few questions and then do our own review. I was think something like...
> 
> 1. Years of experience with slingshots?
> 
> ...


You guys be as creative as you want, really all I want to see is you guys having fun! Also....consecutive hits on a can is king.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

hihihi excited  I have ammo now  I think Im gonna build me a practice spanish ss to atleast have a tiny chance of getting some hits


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm afraid you're going to have to rule me out of this lads. I've got a new job and don't know where I will be or whether ill even have the time or space to use. I'm sad to miss out on this but there's no way around the situation. Maybe Tentacle Toast can have his place back.

Sorry about any hassle caused. Atb
Wally.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That sux man! But good on you bout the new gig!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

1Wally said:


> I'm afraid you're going to have to rule me out of this lads. I've got a new job and don't know where I will be or whether ill even have the time or space to use. I'm sad to miss out on this but there's no way around the situation. Maybe Tentacle Toast can have his place back.
> 
> Sorry about any hassle caused. Atb
> Wally.


Ahh that's a shame. Unless there is another UK member that want's to participate, I can't really dictate where else it goes.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

So.. bumpy bump, someone else from UK?


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

. . . a few random thoughts

- I had a busy weekend and the rest of the week looks just as crazy. . . but I did find some time with the RailShot   

- In keeping with the intended purpose Eric had for this 'Pass Around' I have had FUN and will hopefully get a bit more joy from the RailShot before I send it off to Stinger later this week . . . . 

- I like Eric's creativity and this shooter is definitely unique, it has a solid feel and even though it is just a touch wide for my hand, maybe ½", that is not a fault in the design but my own for hyper-extending my index finger a few months ago while shooting a different finger / thumb supported shooter 

- I have never shot a BB shooter (I have most recently been using 2040 and 3/8" steel with my slingshots) so it was a bit of a surprise to have BB's bouncing around my basement LOL although my catch box seems to contain about 90% of them

- I like the use of the tabs to attach the bands over the top and the light amber bands seem to be a good match for flinging BB's.

- I will see about getting a video uploaded later this week of me taking a few shots, though I do not have any intention of being a contender in the competition  I actually signed up before that part was added to the posts LOL

- Unless something else comes to mind in the next day or two I would like to say THANK YOU to Eric for allowing me to participate in the event and I look forward to seeing what everyone else posts and uploads. . .

~ Shawn


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

shale0007 said:


> . . . a few random thoughts
> 
> - I had a busy weekend and the rest of the week looks just as crazy. . . but I did find some time with the RailShot
> 
> ...


Awesome! I can't wait to see videos of others shooting it, I am a goon and shoot it like a PFS and not all cool like those spanish guys who anchor at their eye level.

My Walnut Charlie Railshot is actually 1/2" smaller because I have smaller hands, I figured the majority of people would have larger hands but it's not really an issue since it's a wide shooter anyways. My catchbox is only 8" x 12" so I have bbs EVERYWHERE! haha

The amber tubes are pretty much all I use now, with exception of a few flat band shooters.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Shawn that is a very cool review of the fun you have had so far. But one thing I really hope you do is video your entry into the competition. Just so you can gauge what some of the guys you will be competing against. I have been practicing my heart out with a shooter I am familiar and comfortable with and the best I've got so far is 3 in a row ha ha ha ha. 
Enjoy shooting bud and keep us posted. 
Thanks for putting your thoughts up so far. 
Clint


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well Eric, here is my entry 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5NUXxWmmUq6RDVJWlluSkh5Q1k/view?usp=sharing

Thanks for allowing me to be part of this experience


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Sweeeeeeet 
I am definitely going to have to practice a lot more. 
Nice shooting man that was awesome. 
Cheers for doing that. 
Clint.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

shale0007 said:


> Well Eric, here is my entry
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5NUXxWmmUq6RDVJWlluSkh5Q1k/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to be part of this experience


Way to go man!! I love watching people shoot this thing properly 

Now...south of the boarder she goes!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Shale...great shooting!! Way to start thing off on a really good run and video. This is going to be soooo much fun.

Todd


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

Metropolicity said:


> shale0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well Eric, here is my entry https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5NUXxWmmUq6RDVJWlluSkh5Q1k/view?usp=sharing
> ...


thanks Eric  but I'm not too sure about the properly part I don't actually aim I just point and shoot lol

I have an address from stinger and I will get it packaged up tomorrow and to the post office on Friday


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I can see already that I'm way out of my element. That's some fine shootin'.


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

Saying Good Bye to the Railshot today. . .

ps. Eric the Sharpie was dead  I managed to use a different fine tip pen I had but it takes a while to dry so maybe Stinger can grab a new fine tip Sharpie and toss it in the box


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Lol, you had like a 50 shots? Uhm... way to go! Cant wait what number the winner will achieve ...I think ill get like 10 at most.


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Lol, you had like a 50 shots? Uhm... way to go! Cant wait what number the winner will achieve ...I think ill get like 10 at most.


Thanks, I think it was only 21 but I am sure others will double check for me LOL 

This was only my third shooting session with it, the first day I took 3 shots with it right out of the box and they all hit the can and thought to my self that is probably the best it will get and put it away. . . 2 days later I shot it for about 30 min and it looked like i had lost my focus  . . . then last night my daughter and I headed to the basement with the camera and put about 45 more minutes into it and this was the result    . . . it's a great little shooter


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Bump, where in the world is this shooter now?


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

Metropolicity said:


> Bump, where in the world is this shooter now?


Left my possession on the 19th. . . must be close to Stinger now. . .


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

The eagle has landed! I have the shooter. What a cool little guy. I've been on vacation so I hope I haven't burnt my week with it. Im horrible with it. It, of course, gets lots of oooo's and aahh's as its really complex and well put together. It's safe and sound I'll see what I can do about a video, no promises though..... Everybody who gets it is going to want to make one, so many challenges! Thank you for including me. 
Tate


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

That's sweet man. I look forward to seeing how you do and how much fun you have with it. 
Good luck Tate. 
Clint.


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Stinger,
I'm glad to hear that it arrived 
I hope you enjoy your week with it and have a safe and happy New Years 

~Shawn


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

What about the videos guys !! :/


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

scroll back mine is on this forum 
I will look into posting to YouTube
next year LOL


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh nvm. So its only on travels... I thought somebody else had it already besides you


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

1. Kerry Cornelius

2. Wisiconsin


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

lol, cute,

Kerry, the sign up is over, you have to look at all the posts in a thread before responding (not always but its a safe bet).


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

As promised here is the YouTube link 






Thanks


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey you!

This IS awesome! What a great idea to start this, Eric!
I'd have loved to be part of this - but I didn't even
deserve to see this thread 'til today..
I had been forced to work (they used money against me!!)
a lot in December..

but this whole thing is indeed lovable and I'll enjoy
to watch from a distance. (coincidentally I could make
a trip to Hamburg   , mhhhhh? )

keep up this wonderful thing!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeMahoney said:


> Hey you!
> 
> This IS awesome! What a great idea to start this, Eric!
> I'd have loved to be part of this - but I didn't even
> ...


You are more than welcome ;-)


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Not getting any better with this thing... Iove it still! On to the next by Wednesday. It's fun to shoot, even if you miss! Thank you so much for letting me get my hands on this thing. Super cool.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

WII I cannot find in members? He is next...a little help?


----------



## RT- (Jan 9, 2014)

stinger said:


> WII I cannot find in members? He is next...a little help?


http://slingshotforum.com/user/12597-wll/


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Super fun! Thank you for your patience gang, I had it a while. NEXT............


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

What?! No shooting video?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I should be getting it in a few days I really want to see the hinge set up. Looks like a very nice sling. i'll do my best to review it quickly and send it on to the next person.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tacnak

PM me with your address, i get the sling this Saturday and wish to get it back in the mail as soon as I can.

wll


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

wll said:


> Tacnak
> 
> PM me with your address, i get the sling this Saturday and wish to get it back in the mail as soon as I can.
> 
> wll


Take your time, you've got a week to play with it. Make sure you sign it!

Also...shoot a video with your comp entry.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Can't wait till my turn! Looks like I'll be shooting this thing in the spring! This is going to be one looong thread.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Brooks I hear you loud and clear. 
Good things are always worth the wait.
I have to wait like a Zen Master as I am the anchor so I have definitely got my patient face on ha ha ha


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey BROOKS and Barky Bow. . . being first on the list was not an easy task either LOL


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

I hear you bud. Being first is never easy but you certainly set the bar pretty high man so good on you!!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Who I after Tacnak on the list ?

Please PM me with your address as I will finish testing by tomorrow afternoon and will be writing review. i can't get a hold of Tacnak and have a very busy week coming up where I will not be able to ship till the following week.

wll


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm after Tacnak, but let's give him a bit to respond. I'd hate for anybody to miss out on this.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I just got the BB shooter in the mail, and it is a little gem. I think this idea would be great on a heavier sling also. Fit and finish were as to be expected from Metro Grade ... perfect !

The swivel head is nice in that it allows for easier storage, once in shooting position it tends to want to stay there and that's OK. The nylon thumb screw screws into a brass insert and it is very smooth, it is a very nice quality touch. I very much like the pouch fork attachment as it is clean and allows for very good clearance

I pulled the sling back a few times (right handed) and shot a few 6mm air soft BB's and they flew well, (I did not pull back fully). I did not notice in the description that it was designed for left hand hold only until yesterday, so I did not do a lot of shooting as I did not want to get a fork hit, finger hit or ? I might add I could never hit a can like you guys do anyway.

The grip to fork distance is tight and with my hands I found it more different than what I'm used to shooting, but that may be because I'm holding in the right hand, and when I put it in my left hand ..... well ... I'm not used to shooting that way at all !

This truly a beautiful little slingshot, and I'm sure all the BB shooters out there will love it. From the way that it is made, I'm sure an experienced shooter will be pounding BBs in the can all day long. Metro Grade's attention to detail is extremely high and in effect, it is a work of art.

I know my report is a bit skimpy on the shooting end, but I would feel REALLY bad if I did a fork hit or ?

Anyway, here are a few pics, and as you can see this is a very, very nice sling.



























BTW:

I would like to know where do you find tubes this diameter, they are probably 3/32 od and light as a feather, perfect for shooting insects in the back yard for sure and they would be perfect tie tubes instead of rubber bands.

Sorry the review is short, I'm way sick and just wanted to say a few words before I sent it along to the next shooter, which will be today.

wll


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Excellent review Will. I think that it was meant to be!! 
As a right hand shooter you will look at things in a slightly different perspective so in my opinion a good idea that you were able to have a look and a little go at this. Thanks for letting all of us know and I hope you get well soon. 
Now I'm really getting excited. Another great review and another person done so the little beauty is one step closer to me ha ha ha 
Clint.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

wll said:


> Well I just got the BB shooter in the mail, and it is a little gem. I think this idea would be great on a heavier sling also. Fit and finish were as to be expected from Metro Grade ... perfect !
> 
> The swivel head is nice in that it allows for easier storage, once in shooting position it tends to want to stay there and that's OK. The nylon thumb screw screws into a brass insert and it is very smooth, it is a very nice quality touch. I very much like the pouch fork attachment as it is clean and allows for very good clearance
> 
> ...


Thanks wll! The tubes are amber 1/8" OD that I carry on my website. I shoot these ALL the time since they are so zippy yet very light. That's a shame that you hold it in your right hand, I am sure it can survive a fork hit or two, however, the plywood and the light band combination, I doubt there will be any serious damage. I swapped out the brass thumb screws I originally had on it for the nylon ones to see if they would hold up and they have so far!


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

The eagle has landed!!! Received the shooter today from wll. This thing is awesome. Got home late so I only had time to set up my
range and mark out the 20ft. Took about 20 shots. Having a difficult time finding the sweet spot for my hand position. Was watching cartoons with my son and man handling the slingshot trying to find a way to hold it. The distance between the forks is too wide for my medium size hands. I will have more time tomorrow. I want to post a video, but I have never done one. Will I be able to upload a video from my iPhone or does it have to be from a camera/recorder? By the way, I love these tubes and pouch. Makes me feel like a giant. 
Milo


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Tacnak said:


> The eagle has landed!!! Received the shooter today from wll. This thing is awesome. Got home late so I only had time to set up my
> range and mark out the 20ft. Took about 20 shots. Having a difficult time finding the sweet spot for my hand position. Was watching cartoons with my son and man handling the slingshot trying to find a way to hold it. The distance between the forks is too wide for my medium size hands. I will have more time tomorrow. I want to post a video, but I have never done one. Will I be able to upload a video from my iPhone or does it have to be from a camera/recorder? By the way, I love these tubes and pouch. Makes me feel like a giant.
> Milo


I shot a video with my iPhone and uploaded it to YouTube. Then copy and pasted the link in a post. Worked like a charm and was supes easy.


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

I've never uploaded anything to YouTube either. I'll shoot the video and figure it out afterwards. 
Milo


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Milo. 
I am exactly the same. I am going to look into the ins and outs of it but if you find out anything please let me know and I will do the same . 
Thank you. 
Clint


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

bump! where in the world is the sling?


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

Its in Turlock California right now. Been having tons of fun shooting this thing. I have already made contact with the next person on the list. Next stop......Louisiana, USA.

Milo


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Milo have you had much joy finding out about video uploads ?

I have had very little spare time lately and the spare time I do have I spend on the forum ha ha ha. I really must get something sorted soon.

Let me know if you have had any luck.

Cheers bud.

Clint


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tacnak said:


> Its in Turlock California right now. Been having tons of fun shooting this thing. I have already made contact with the next person on the list. Next stop......Louisiana, USA.
> 
> Milo


Tacknak, PM me, your inbox is full.

wll


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

The shooter made it all the way to Louisiana on Saturday. I haven't had a chance to shoot it, yet. Honestly, I don't know if I have any ammo light enough for this thing. Super well made and very comfortable. I've drawn back on it a few times just to get a feel for the sight picture and everything feels very solid. I hope to get some practice shots with it during the week and maybe get some video by the end of the week. Thanks Eric! Such a great idea.


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

I sent the slingshot off to TSM last week. Glad that you got it. As far as ammo goes, make sure that you get plenty. I shot mostly 1/4 steel. I started with a bag of 100 and ended up with about 20 or so. They get lost very easy if you are shooting outside. I did also shoot some BB's and those are even worse, they go everywhere! I will be writing up a review this week. I also took some videos but I still haven't figured out how to load them. I have been fighting a flu/cold for the last two weeks so things have been a bit on the slow side. TSM, I did wipe down the shooter before I sent it off. I had tons of fun with this shooter. For those of you waiting, it is definitely worth the wait.

Eric: I placed a new sharpie in the box.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

TSM said:


> The shooter made it all the way to Louisiana on Saturday. I haven't had a chance to shoot it, yet. Honestly, I don't know if I have any ammo light enough for this thing. Super well made and very comfortable. I've drawn back on it a few times just to get a feel for the sight picture and everything feels very solid. I hope to get some practice shots with it during the week and maybe get some video by the end of the week. Thanks Eric! Such a great idea.


The best ammo is .177 bb shot which is super additive to shoot. You can carry 100's in your pocket if you go out for walk.

1/4" is pretty much pushing the max of those bands. Hope you get can some video out there, not many of these pass around guys are doing it!


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll get the videos up one way or another. In one video I even hit my mom with a ricochet and she was in the garage about 15 yards away. Two birds with one stone. Don't worry, she is okay.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> The shooter made it all the way to Louisiana on Saturday. I haven't had a chance to shoot it, yet. Honestly, I don't know if I have any ammo light enough for this thing. Super well made and very comfortable. I've drawn back on it a few times just to get a feel for the sight picture and everything feels very solid. I hope to get some practice shots with it during the week and maybe get some video by the end of the week. Thanks Eric! Such a great idea.
> 
> The best ammo is .177 bb shot which is super additive to shoot. You can carry 100's in your pocket if you go out for walk.
> 
> 1/4" is pretty much pushing the max of those bands. Hope you get can some video out there, not many of these pass around guys are doing it!


I've got an idea to make some tabs I can attach some TBG to for shooting 3/8" steel. We'll see how that goes. If it works I'll send along my bandset with the slingshot to the next in line.


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

I was not use to shooting the smaller ammo. The smallest I shoot is 3/8 steel. The 1/4 wasn't too bad, but I couldn't feel the BB in the pouch. Almost feels like you are dry firing. But I do have to agree with Eric, those BB's do have some zip to them.

Milo


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I did get a chance to shoot it a little bit last night. My biggest problem is that by the time I get home from work, it's already dark. I had a spotlight set up on the catch box but it was still pretty hard to see. I did set up a light TBG bandset, 5/8"-1/2" taper and about 7 1/2" active for 3/8" steel and managed to get a few hits. It really is a fun, unique shooter and gives me great build ideas. I'll do my best to round up some 1/4" steel or .177's tonight to give it a proper workout.

(stoopid, non-focusing phone camera thing!)


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

That's looking sweet TSM nice to see a different set up. Please let us know how it compares when you get the small ammo. 
I am soooooo looking forward to getting that little demon and having a bit of fun with it. 
Thanks again TSM. 
Clint.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks like it's gathering some sweet patina already.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, I wish I had more time to get to play with it, but my time is over and it's moving on again. On the way now to North Carolina. Thanks for the chance, Eric!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

loving the different look with the bands on. That opens up a whole new set of ideas for me. Thanks for taking the time to do the video TSM, very enjoyable. 
Take care. 
Clint


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

TSM said:


> Well, I wish I had more time to get to play with it, but my time is over and it's moving on again. On the way now to North Carolina. Thanks for the chance, Eric!


Dang Shane! That's a killer. I don't have the room or the lugnuts to shoot 3/8 indoors so I haven't had a chance to shoot more than BBs. Good to know that it's capable of smashing cans with authority!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tacnak said:


> I'll get the videos up one way or another. In one video I even hit my mom with a ricochet and she was in the garage about 15 yards away. Two birds with one stone. Don't worry, she is okay.


Tacnak, please PM me, your in box is full again.

wll


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The slingshot is now in NC and it is a fun little shooter. Video coming soon.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry for the delay... we have had some funky weather in my neck of the woods.

I had a great time with the Railshooter. Although I had to shoot it opposite handed, it was still fun to sling some 1/4" shot with those ultra light tubes. I can't say that the video is a grand shooting demonstration...blame it on the operator!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

The Railshooter be up in the hizzy!

Took it out of the box and directly started shooting. At about 14' I missed the first shot then hit at least 10 in a row before I missed again. My first impression is that this is one cool little shooter. I was surprised by the long draw. I expected it to be much shorter. The whole thing might be a wee snug for my mits but not uncomfortably so. I'm excited to get some rounds in after the boss goes to bed!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Woo! Keep it up guys! I just got back from holidays so I am just catching up on the fun


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I got some time and good weather today so I was able to get some rounds in. What a blast it is to shoot! The best I got on video today was 30 in a row from 20 feet with 1/4" steel. I'll see if I can improve that number this weekend. The more I shoot the more comfortable it is. Those tiny tubes are awesome! Looks like it's gonna top out at about 40 deg Sat and Sun so I'll have to set up in the house. It seems like a world of difference between colder and warmer temperature with these little tubes. Or maybe I just don't like the cold. Any way the Railshot is killer fun!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Well my time with the RailShot is over and I put it in the post to Ray this morning. This has been quite a bit of fun. I'll upload my video today.

Thanks again Metro!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

All righty,

here be me video






Missed the first shot and then went on to hit 30 in a row. This is with 1/4" steel. The best I did was 42 in a row with .177 BB's but I didn't get it on tape. So I spent the next day only getting groups of half that. But all of those I managed to record!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Well crap, I got home and found the sharpie that came with the RailShot sitting on my table. Sry bout that. I did include a couple of bands of TBS and some other lightweight elastic I had on hand plus a tube set with a mag pouch.

Thanks agin!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

*HOLY UNDERPANTS BAT MAN, I THINK WE HAVE A WINNER*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was some good shooting boss.

Thanks for the update and the video YSYEO I am sooooo looking forward to trying this out. With you sending it on that means it is one more person closer to me WOO HOO

Thanks again for the video

Clint


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Lol I didnt even notice he posted a video on the last page


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> All righty,
> 
> here be me video
> 
> ...


Just reposting this so the video is on the next page.

Dang YSYEO! You scary!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Seriously scary! That was some fine shooting there, Matt.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks you guys! It was super fun.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Alright! I'm watching you destroy a Fat Tire can while drinking a Fat Tire!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Where in the world is this slingshot bump!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> Where in the world is this slingshot bump!


It left Charlotte on 3/2/15.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have it and will get it off to the next one in line. Time flies when one is busy.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey Hey!!! I got the Railshot in the mail today, along with a small bag of bands and pouches. :ups: I ran down the basement for a few shots and I'm liking this one already. Stay tuned, suckahs! :naughty:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

devils son in law said:


> Hey Hey!!! I got the Railshot in the mail today, along with a small bag of bands and pouches. :ups: I ran down the basement for a few shots and I'm liking this one already. Stay tuned, suckahs! :naughty:


Sorry, in the bustle of life i forgot to put the MMG logo patches in the package. I have no need of them so I will likely try to send them back to Eric.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

that ...is unfortunate  I love the logo


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Hey!!! I got the Railshot in the mail today, along with a small bag of bands and pouches. :ups: I ran down the basement for a few shots and I'm liking this one already. Stay tuned, suckahs! :naughty:
> ...


Ah nuts...are you able to send it over to Devil so he can put them back int the box?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > devils son in law said:
> ...


I may get to it before he forwards it. I will try.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Let me know when you send them Ray. If it's not too long I'll hold on to it.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A new way to make a swivel fork. I like the leather tabs for fork attachments of elastics too. Nothing wrong with breaking from the usual!!! This Forum hungers for invention and gets a full plate occasionally.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Rayshot, I'm going to ship that shooter out in the next couple days, did you send out those patches or should I not worry about it?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The traveler has made it to Iowa!! What a sweet little shooter...and all those cool signatures!!! I'll do everything I can to get some video in the next day or so as I start a new job on Monday and won't have much time after that.

This is going to be a lot of fun!!

Todd


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I sent the Railshot off to GrayWolf the other day and I really hope he enjoys it as much as I did. It came with a ziplock baggie filled with extra tubing, bands and pouches.

The handle was a little small and the support was just short enough that I didn't think a good grip was possible. I wasn't going to let my first impression hinder a good night of shooting and I'm glad I didn't. It came outfitted with smaller, light resistant tubing, maybe 2040, but that was good for my 9mm BBs.

Somehow the Railshot did fit my hand well and it shot extremely well. Well enough to shred a couple cans without very many misses, I found it comfortable and also a very solid shooter, despite it's unconventional design. It was very stable. Not what I was expecting.

I shot it with some banding that came with it and went back to tubes, it shot just great either way. I really didn't want to part with it, but I knew the next guy would enjoy it as much as me. It's only draw back, I thought was it's bulk, although I was shooting in the basement anyways.

Great job Metro!! That is definitely a fun little shooter and if you didn't sign up, you missed out! :neener: Have fun with it, Wolf...AhhhhWoooooooo


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I found a little time to shoot this afternoon. My lack of shooting is really showing in the videos.

Speaking of videos...make sure you don't have a radio playing in the background or youtube may block it. Some songs are not allowed because the artist is afraid of someone making money from them. You will notice that the sound cuts out in both of the vids...where a blocked song played and had to be edited....sorry for that.











Eric...thanks for allowing all of us the chance to play with the Railshot. It is a super cool little shooter. The poor shooting in the above videos has nothing to do with the frame....100% operator error!!

Todd


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

OMG its coming to me and I haven't done any training yet ! : ooops ooops


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

The Railshot has left North America! On it's way to JohnKrakatoa. I actually sent it on 4-23 so it's well on it's way.

Sorry for no video from me. I did a fair amount of shooting while I had it but by best for consecutive hits on a soda can was about 15. So I know I'm not a contender for the challenge based on the fine shooting I've seen by others!

I did have a lot of fun with it. It's really comfortable and I love shooting BB's so it's right up my ally. There are a bunch of band setups included so I'd definitely recommend trying those out too.

Thanks for sending it around Eric!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Its here! I like it a lot. I hope to shoot a lot from it this weakend and Ill try to make a video too. Ill send it to leon13 next monday because then I am going to Bulgaria for work for a whole weak.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

WOW, this sling is really flying around the globe ;- )

wll


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

and the EUROPEAN LEG BEGINS!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I managed to sneak in afew shots yesterday, I was pretty acurate, most with the spanish method of drawing in front of your face so you see a straight line of ammo->bands.

But I gotta tell you guys.... loading those bb's is a pain in the ass


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

So I shot it for a couple of hours today, but the most I got on a can from 20ft was 9 

Everytime I shoot a ss my older whippet barks and tries to chase the ball, I shouldnt have used the scout to shoot her tennisballs when she was younger....kinda made her obsessed....and the younger one is catching on...so that was a distraction...I ll try one session without the dogs. Hopefully ill get a bigger score.

BTW... who got the most consecutive shots up til now? And how much was it?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Everytime I shoot a ss my older whippet barks and tries to chase the ball, I shouldnt have used the scout to shoot her tennisballs when she was younger....kinda made her obsessed....and the younger one is catching on...so that was a distraction...I ll try one session without the dogs. Hopefully ill get a bigger score.


at least you dont have to worry about a catch box when you got ammo retrieving dogs


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

My, that's an interesting shooter...swivel fork no less.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Well luckily they cant find the bballs so easy as a tennis ball. But the older one picked one up in her muzzle once xD

Today I shot mostly without the dogs, and I was much better today then yesterday, I was hitting most of the times. But still I managed to only get 12 consecutive hits.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Today I only had time in the evening, but after a half hour the band snapped on the left side at the tabs. But I managed to get 14 consecutive hits in that time. Then I tried the tbsilver bandset, which was surprisingly stronger. Also tried the tube bandset (probably some dankung?) with the magnetic pouch. That was even stronger.

My aim remained the same with these other bandset, but I liked the tiny tubes from Eric the most, the tb silver was twisting after each shot which was anoying and the bigger tubes with the magnetic pouch was toooooo strong.

So I ll repair the ripped bandset and then have a last go at shooting tomorrow after work, maybe shoot a lil video.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

soo... I had a 30 or 45 minute shooting session this evening...and I was hitting shait...most hits in a row I got was 2! ....so , I think I may have retied the 1/8" OD tubes slightly uneven.... Or maybe they are just to used up? I dunno why I was such crap.

Anyway, Ill make a bandset from 2040 because that's the nearest thing I have to the original bandset. If I am more precise with that one and still shitty with the retied original one Ill redo it once again, try to at least.

Good news for me is I ll have the Railshot a bit longer since my work trip was canceled! 

So Leon13...I am sorry but I wont be passing it around to you tomorrow yet.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

A little teaser before I upload a looooong video of today's shoot with the new 2040 bandset.






WARNING: I am only in my shorts in this lil video and relaxed as one can ever be.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

btw, that above was saturday,

this is todays short shoot, raw video  I am too lazy to edit this, sry. (but I would love to choose a thumbnail but all of them are blank...dunno how to change that)


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh my ..... i am so sorry, I dropped Railshot today after my last session. The damage isnt major but it barely missed the signatures. Should I repair it (fine sandpaper it a bit)?

I did shoot yesterday a lot, and today for 25 minutes, but I didnt manage anything bigger then 10 in a row.

Ill upload a new video today with a mirror setup.

Sooo I will send it to leon13 tomorrow.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I miss Railshot guys....  I have sent it out on Monday (didn't make it in time for the post office to be open on Friday, sry) .

I included 50cm of 2040 tubes, a dankung magnetic ring with some steel bb's on it, a 10cmx14cm piece of kangaroo leather I got from CanOpener (maybe Leon13 can make some nice mini pouches for the Railshot out of it ? possibly without a middle hole).

Some of my thoughts of possible improvement:

- the divot for the index finger could be higher/wider, or it shouldn't have pointy tips (when I had my pinky on the *BOTTOM* part of the frame for leverage and steadiness, my index finger was touching the bottom point of the divot).

- all of the edges of the multiplex could be chamfered with a round over bit or something like that (I noticed some damage on the 2040 bandset, exactly on the spots where it met with the edges of the upper part of the frame, this could be avoided by storing the bandsets separately

- the divots for the gypsy tabs could be a little bit angled, just as the bands are when you draw them back.

Well, thats all, I really liked the time I had with this ss, thanks a lot Eric. It was actually the most time I ever spent with a ss shooting....I am still a newb and I wasn't shooting as often as I was building slingshots (which is also a short amount of time, I have been on hiatus for a long time now, so many ideas noted!)

here isthe (limited) tracking: http://tandt.posta.sk/en/items/RQ736479605SK

edit: middle -> bottom


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Can't wait to get her 
and will make some pouches 2 thanks for the videos
Cheerio


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Leon13 so did you get it? It says on the tracking page that it was delivered. Is that right?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

YES and I can't wait to check her out on the weekend 
Cheerio


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well what can I say 
Just before I went to try her out we decided to play some soccer with the kids and it looks I am to old for that  
Hope every body els is fine and in good shape 
pleas let me know if I can keep hear a week longer ? If not I will send her on it's way tomorrow.
Cheerio 
Ps: did the patches show'd up some where ? Sorry if I missed that but they wear not in the box
Metro If you send me the embroidery data I can make a few and replace them for the rest for us of the tour


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh no!!!! Are you OK man? I thought you prob hurt your ankle caring all those packages to the post office.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

YSYEO that is exactly what I was thinking when I was reading the post from Fabian hahahaha


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Fabian I think I am next on the list. If I am then I have no problem with you keeping it for a week or two. I am all over the country at the moment working wherever I can and whenever I can so I don't know when I will be home or for how long so take as long as you need brother.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I am sure you can keep it longer 

Yeah the patches were not in the package when I opened it, sadly. But I would love a patch 

Get well soon leon13!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

I may be wrong but I think rayshot said he has them. 
Is that true?? 
Please correct me if I am wrong. 
Clint.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> I may be wrong but I think rayshot said he has them.
> Is that true??
> Please correct me if I am wrong.
> Clint.


Yes he had them. They were sent back to me.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh so us poor relatives from over the sea are not good enough are we???? Hahahaha


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> Oh so us poor relatives from over the sea are not good enough are we???? Hahahaha


I can't control everyone  I'll be sure to spread some patch joy when i send someone something over yonder parts.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Slingshot Brother's and Sisters


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

So how was it? Did you shoot any videos? Shy the long silence here?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi will pass it on to 
Barky Bow tomorrow had a lot of fun thanks metro and a special thanks to Tentacle Toast to putting me in line 
Video looks like a no no seems lost in the phone have to check again with my Tec assist end (when he comes out of school )
Have a good week "slingshot pass a rounders "


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Fabian I am not home for another week so if you want to keep it for a few more days then I have no problem with that as long as. Eric is ok with that. 
Have a good time with it and do some more videos. I would like to see the videos.
Cheers my big brother.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Well if thats the case then Fabian should really keep it longer and shoot some fun vids 

"when my tech support comes home from school" cracked me up fun Fabian


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yihaaaaa thanks !!!! Will do so


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

First a big shout out to "Shroomboom"
So it was real Fun to do some 
sling along with this beauty I kinda fell in love with this type of Spanish shooter it's like a instinct shooting for me and thanks so much to letting me be in line with this cool pas around shooter
Metro you really rock 
Cheers


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh man that thing looks so badarse. Like it's been battle and came back with so many stories. I believe it off to barky and back to me. I'll do a follow up video on it and send it over to the winner.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> Oh man that thing looks so badarse. Like it's been battle and came back with so many stories. I believe it off to barky and back to me. I'll do a follow up video on it and send it over to the winner.


Hey metro it is on its way to me. Fabian has let me know it's coming. 
Just out of interest who is winning and with how many hit?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man that thing looks so badarse. Like it's been battle and came back with so many stories. I believe it off to barky and back to me. I'll do a follow up video on it and send it over to the winner.
> ...


I believe Matt (You'llshootyoureyeout) is winning with something like 25-30 shots in a row, ON camera.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes I think YSYEO is leading.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello all who are still following this thread.

I have just received a message from Leon13. It may take a little while for the Railshot to arrive here on mud island (UK) as there seems to be a postal strike in Germany.

As soon as she arrives I will be sure to let everyone know.

Thank you Fabian for the heads up.

Clint


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello boys and girls.

I have been anxiously waiting for the post man to drop this parcel off but still no joy. I did receive a card today saying that I need to go and collect a parcel from the post office that was damaged in transit which I am hoping is not the railshot as I dont want it to be damaged but I also want it to be the railshot so that I will be put out of my misery waiting for it to arrive. To all those waiting to see where it is I will update tomorrow.

Take care

Clint


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello boys and girls,

This is just a quick post as I am doing silly hours at work at the moment.

My wife picked up the parcel today as I was at work, She said that the outside was badly damaged from being left at the bottom of a stack of parcels but because Leon13 wrapped it so well she does not think anything inside is damaged badly. I finish in the morning so will be able to check it properly but until then the word is that the railshot is in the UK and safe (I hope!!)

Cheers guys

Clint


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I hope she/he is ok


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi guys just got myself sorted out and had a good look. I can't see any damage and I think we have got away with just package damage. I am going to try and get some shots off tonight but I think it will probably be tomorrow. 
This is definitely a different style of holding a shooting. I am really looking forward to having some fun with this. 
Until later all is well with the railshot. 
Take care. 
Clint


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Next time I ship it in a case 
Good that al is ok
Cherio


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello slingers

I have had the railshot for a while now and it is about to be sent back to Canada.

I am sure I speak for all of us when I say it has not only been interesting but also educational experiment in slingshotery. I know that I have definitely learned something that I really was not anticipating.

I have shot the railshot in 6 different shooting sessions that have lasted about half an hour each. In each session I have struggled to find a way to get comfortable with this shooter. I have tried various ways of holding and various styles of shooting but unfortunately I could not find a way to get comfortable with this shooter in any way. This is by no means the fault of the slingshot. It is entirely a matter of compatibility and comfort and as I am sure you will all agree, not every shooter is a perfect fit for every person.

I was super excited to get this in my hands and give it a go when this all started but unfortunately for me it has not ended on the high note I was hoping for. The experience has definitely been worthwhile for me as I now know not to pursue any of these slingshots.

I am very grateful for the opportunity and I would like to thank everyone involved, it has been an interesting thread to follow. Seeing how different people shoot in different styles and surroundings has made following this thread a pleasure for me. .

I will be posting the railshot on Thursday so that this experiment can be completed by the creator and the railshot sent off to its new owner.

Well done YSYEO . I hope you enjoy it, you certainly deserve it. I have watched your video many times and I take my hat off to you sir

Thanks again everyone it has been an amazing ride that I have enjoyed from start to finish

Take care.

Clint


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> Hello slingers
> 
> I have had the railshot for a while now and it is about to be sent back to Canada.
> 
> ...


Fantastic.

Thanks for your feedback Clint, the Railshot, when it gets back will have a very very through photoshoot and video. It's nearly 8 months since it was sent out to take a tour around the world so I am very excited to get it back.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks once again to tentacle toast to giving me the chance to be in line with this nice traveling slingshot from Metbro  it was a pleaser and was really a fun time to way't and practice with it and any time again I say 
Cheers


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks again to Metro for putting this all together!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

yeah thanks a lot, It was alot of fun


----------

